# Vampire Counts vs Warriors of Chaos



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I have several 40k armies but I have been thinking about picking up a WHFB army but can't decide between VC and WoC. 

I like calvery units (I know right now they are not used much but still the units I like) I also like dragons and such. 

Oh and I hate hate hate the murader models! lol 

Any inputs would really help!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

if you don't like the maurader models then WOC doesn't really give you much to play with. Both armies heavy cavalry (chaos knights & blood knights) are really diminished in effectiveness due to steadfast, but this has happened to all cavalry. Vampires do currently have a wider range of playable builds due to having an 8th ed book from January. They also have some neat lighter cavalry that can do some fancy things (like run through units & autohit w/ S6) whilst being immune to normal attacks.

WOC meander forwards in blocks of heavy armor, occasionally poping off shots with their hell-cannons. Vampire's do very much the same thing, only have a few more viable choices.

A VC army is quite easy to paint, do you want to do zombies, skeletons or ghouls? All of these models can basically be painted using 3 colours & a drybrush (zombies are actually the toughest to paint due to clothing!) whereas WOC gives you blocks upon blocks of armored infantry, allowing you to experiment a bit more in the painting (but ultimately they all look pretty much the same....)


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I just picked up the VC army book recently, and after 2 games, I love them. I already have a ground-pounding infantry undead army in my TK, but the Cavalry options for VC are sweet! It's entirely possible to build a cavalry based VC army, especially when you include chariots.

For the record, Blood Knights are sick. Avoid huge blocks of steadfast infantry, but smaller blocks of steadfast troops will simply die even if they don't run.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for the input so far! it seems like a leaning towards VC for now but is that just b/c they have the newer book? and WoC players out there want to chime in?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well not really a WoC player as such but after counting up my O&G models I descovered that I have roughly 24 Trolls so one is going to be converted into Throgg so that I can run Trolls as Core. I am digressing slightly.

WoC have a few different options for army builds, plus if you do not like the Marauder models why not buy something else that you like the look of on 25mm bases and convert/paint them in a chaotic way and blame/praise the chaos gods for their gifts.

WoC along with a few other armies are probably an exception to the 8th edition rule set that Bigger units are better, units of 12-14 Warriors seem to do fine supported by the larger mobs of marauders so MSU is certainly a viable option for the army. 

It is relatively cheap to start playing and collecting WoC and the Battalion is probably one of the best ones out there. I like VC and all but painting hordes and hordes of troops gets very tiring if you're anything like me (who has a O&G and TK army so lots and lots of troops #sigh#)

Just my 2(3?) cents


----------

